# Third Row Seats....Rear Facing and Carseats



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

We are looking at getting a new/used car. It's a toyota camry wagon with a third row seat that is rear facing. Can you install carseats like a Britax Frontier in those seats where they are installed just like they would be for forward facing as far as the belts are concerned but the seat is actually rear facing?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

No. No carseat can be installed in a rear-facing vehicle seat. No carseat manufacturer allows it.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

I thought rear facing was the way to go though when safety is concerned. Do you know why it's not allowed? I mean, what would be the difference between installing a seat in a regular FF position but actually having it face rear? I'm just confused.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Carseat manufacturers have not certified that their seats are safe to use in rear-facing vehicle seats. This either means that they have been tested and failed, or that they have not been tested. Either way, it's not something I'd want to use with my child! And while rear-facing in a properly used seat is indeed safest, a forward-facing carseat in a rear-facing vehicle seat is likely to behave differently enough than a rear-facing carseat in a forward-facing vehicle seat that I'm not comfortable just assuming it "must be safe".


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

The physics on a seat in a crash will be very different depending on if it's ff or rf. Where the stress is could be completely different.

-Angela


----------



## CJ's mommy (May 27, 2005)

can you use a backless booster in a rear facing vehicle seat?

Erin


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

No, you can't -- and if the rear-facing third row has lap belts only, as many do, that's an extra reason why you can't use any sort of booster.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for your responses. We're not going to get the car that has the third seat option like that since it wouldn't really do us any good.

Now we have to get three car seats to fit three across in a Subaru Outback. Right now we have 2 Decathlons and a Frontier. Haven't tried it yet but I am sure they won't fit.









I would like to keep the Frontier for sure. And we were gettign ready to move DS into a 5 pt. HBB. Our third car seat is for a 7 month old. We were thinking about switching to a Roundabout. So we would have a Frontier, a Radian 65/80 and a Roundabout. Is that going to be possible?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

A Roundabout really isn't narrow enough to make much of a difference. A Radian is narrow but they have install issues in some Subarus. What about a Scenera/Uptown/Avenue? Those are nice and narrow. Also, don't automatically ditch the Frontier--it will be easier to use a 5-pt harness in a tight squeeze than a booster that you'd have to buckle constantly.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Radians usually install okay outboard in Subarus -- it's the humpy center position that's a challenge. And the Britax convertible bases do usually install well over the hump. I think Radian/Decathlon/Radian has a decent chance of working and Radian/Decathlon/Frontier is not necessarily out of the question.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
Radians usually install okay outboard in Subarus -- it's the humpy center position that's a challenge. And the Britax convertible bases do usually install well over the hump. I think Radian/Decathlon/Radian has a decent chance of working and Radian/Decathlon/Frontier is not necessarily out of the question.

Oh good...this gives us some hope of only having to switch out one seat which we were going to have to do in the near future anyway.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Some Subarus have funky buckle stalks as well that prevent a good install.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I have not been able to get 2 radians and anything wider than a radian installed in my outback. Tried it with a nautilus in the middle or side, no go. The radian is a difficult seatbelt install, but doable. It's easy with latch.


----------



## Labyrinth (Apr 14, 2008)

RFing Third rows often fit children earlier than other seating positions- as in, a 6 or 7 y/o will often pass the 5 step test in the 3rd RFing row before the FF row- this is where I see these rows as coming in handy. They are usually designed for children. Depending on the state, this may be legal and I, personally, would be comfortable with a booster age child in one of those seats provided they passed the 5 step test in that seat and there was a 3 point belt. It's an option for an older child or young teen that is under the weight limit, and may be a safer option than a forward facing seat (although I am not aware there is any data on this beyond the physics that show hitting a seat back is safer than hitting nilon straps- more surface area).

It would be nice if a convertible or booster was approved for use on those seats, though, it would make a nice niche market!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
I have not been able to get 2 radians and anything wider than a radian installed in my outback. Tried it with a nautilus in the middle or side, no go. The radian is a difficult seatbelt install, but doable. It's easy with latch.

I would be counting on the RFing Decathalon puzzling with the Radians.


----------

